# BMX  - Trumbull CT



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2011)

i won't be there but in case others are interested -


T.R.A.C.K. BMX Open House!

Tuesday, April 26, 2011
6:00-8:00PM
Indian Ledge Park, Whitney Avenue, Trumbull

For more information, call 203-452-0315 or visit http://www.trumbullbmx.com


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2011)

Why aren't you racing? I have a 24" BMX cruiser I picked up a few years ago if you want to borrow it!


----------

